# (40 yrds is better for me than 25)



## Buckrookie (Nov 9, 2007)

I cant believe this, I have never set my 2nd and 3rd pins untill today.
I shoot great groups from 20 ,25 yrd and thought hey why not set my other pins at 30 and 40 yrds. Well today I set my other pins and cant believe the results. I shoot better at 40 yrds than I do at 25 ????? I shot about 70 arrows and never had less than a 3 inch group dead center from 35-40 yrds!! Maybe I will have to wait for my deer to get out to 35 yrds before I shoot it ,,In reality I want a 20 yrd shoot but it dosent hurt my train of thought, that I can take that 35-40 yrd shot if need to be.:evilsmile:coolgleam

Anybody else ever discover this with thier setup?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Make sure that your arrows are flying good. If you are getting contact or they are coming off just alittle weird, the fletching may not get it corrected at 20 but at 40 it will. Arrows that fly cockeyed can still group OK if they are all flying the same. Just a thought. 

Other thoughts would be that you are concentrating harder at 40 than 20, you are used to shooting at 40 and your anchor/form is changing just a tad at the shorter distances, etc.

Hope this helps

J-


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Me and my crew generaly will shoot up to 40 yards, just because we can. And it also makes those 20 and 30 yard shoot seem really close...


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Just set your treestands 40 yards from the trails!:lol:


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I would bet that it is a bit of the "aim small, miss small" bug biting you. 

The target dot that you are aiming at for 40yds appears smaller out there than it does when you shoot at 20 yds. THat makes you focus more on getting your pin just right whereas at 20 yds you feel as though you have a bit of wiggle room. That extra focus and attention to detail (for lack of a better description) is giving you better results at 40yds than at 20yds.


Edit: should add that I do the same thing myself and it is quite common. I help teach an archery class for young kids and they like me to do "trick shots" from time to time. I have twice shot and hit a nickel that is taped to the target on my first try and then try to just put it in the normal target dot and miss. I focus more on the smaller target (the nickel) and make the shot and then get lazy on the easy shot and blow it.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Mightymouse said:


> I would bet that it is a bit of the "aim small, miss small" bug biting you.
> 
> The target dot that you are aiming at for 40yds appears smaller out there than it does when you shoot at 20 yds. THat makes you focus more on getting your pin just right whereas at 20 yds you feel as though you have a bit of wiggle room. That extra focus and attention to detail (for lack of a better description) is giving you better results at 40yds than at 20yds.
> 
> ...


I agree. Longer shots seem to require more concentration and as a result sometimes will group better.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Agree 100%, it sure is fun taking those long shots and hittin them.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

A fun way to work on aiming small is to play a game that my buddy and I use to play that we called "Nock Knock". Shooter A would shoot and shooter B would try to hit his nock. Shooter A would shoot again, somewhere different on the target, and then shooter B goes after the nock again. After one batch of arrows (3 or 4 per person), you switch and Shooter B shoots first and shooter A shoots for his nock.

Obviously I wouldn't recommend that for guys who are good shooters and/or those shoot some of the more expensive arrows on the market because as you get better it can become expensive.

For most people it is rare to hit somebody's nock, even if you are a good shooter, but because the target is so small it gets you focusing on a tiny spot on the target. Aim small, miss small. Won't be long and you will be tucking them in there tight together and wondering if it is time to find a new game!!!




edit: Another game that comes out up at camp sometimes is the dollar shoot. Pick a distance, say 25yds, and decide who's playing. Everybody puts in a dollar (or more sometimes) and they are put in a stack and stuck to the target. Everybody gets one shot, whoever hits the money gets the money. If more than one hit it, they split it. We have done this at camp several times just to pass the afternoon away between hunts. Can get pretty competitive, and costly, depending on the crowd. We have a few guys that like to target shoot the long distances and they have put 20's up there and taken shot's from way back.


----------



## ambushunter (Aug 26, 2008)

i have similar results, if you pay attention when you draw you have a sertain ancor spot where your bow arm seems to lock in. This is where yours probably is


----------

